# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  پیشنهاد یک بخش

## mahmoodreza

سلام
فکر میکنم یک بخش لازم داریم که سوالهایی که مربوط به این بخشهای موجود نمیشه و ارزشی هم برای اینکه یک بخش جدا داشته باشند را اینجا داشته باشیم..
مثل سوالهای کلی نرم افزار..
یا هرچیزه دیگه
ممنون

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

با شما موافقم ! بخشی به نام * مطالب متفرقه * لازم است . 
در ضمن قسمت مربوط به سی نوشته شده *مربوط سی* که یک *به* می خواهد !!‌

----------

